# Happy Birthday BertMulder



## PB Moderating Team (Oct 17, 2012)

1 member is celebrating a birthday today:

-BertMulder (born 1961, Age: 51)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## yeutter (Oct 17, 2012)

Congratulations. May God grant you many more years of service in the vineyard.


----------



## baron (Oct 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Oct 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Mephibosheth (Oct 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Oct 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Oct 17, 2012)

Happy birthday, Bert!


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 17, 2012)

happy birthday!!


----------



## Berean (Oct 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Bert!


----------



## BertMulder (Oct 17, 2012)

thank you all for your kind wishes


----------



## kvanlaan (Oct 17, 2012)

Many blessings this fine day, Bert. May you and your family praise the Lord for it and enjoy a nice piece of mocha koek or the like (and some lekker sterk Douwe Egberts koffie).


----------

